# Lily Lolo?



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 20, 2006)

Has anyone tried Lily Lolo mineral makeup? It's a UK brand, I've read some okay reviews and was wondering if anyone here has tried it!
Apparently they ship all over the world according to the email I got asking if they did. But I haven't ordered anything...I'm thinking of trying samples! If anyone has any info on this company and/or their products, I'd really appreciate it!

Here is the website:
www.lilylolo.co.uk


----------



## Pootle_around (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi there,

I'm now on m second pot of Lily Lol mineral foundation and i think they are FAB! I first bought about 10 sample colours until i got the right colour (one for winter, one colour for summer) and now i order from them a couple of times a year (their foundations last AAAAAGES!!!). This is def my HG foundation now, I wouldn't even bother going elsewhere now I've found them. PLUS they deliver VERY quckly. The first thing i noticed about lily lol foundation is that they make your skin look lik you've got high beam on or something, it makes you skin look perfect.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks for the review!!!


----------



## mspiggy (Dec 5, 2006)

I ordered some samples of eye colours and cheek colours from them before.

Here are some swatches that might be useful for you


----------



## Saints (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi, yes I ordered some samples recently and they came very quickly! I'm quite pale and ordered Porcelain (too light for me though, this is for super pale people), Blondie (which is a good match, I've been using it for about 2 weeks now) and Candy Cane (a bit too dark and pink for me).

These are the first mineral foundation I've tried so I don't have much comparison, but I like these quite well. I got the light concealer also and found that a bit too light (also for super pale people).

Here's a pic of me wearing Blondie


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 6, 2006)

wow it looks great! thanks for the swatches *mspiggy*, and for the pic *Saints!* I think it looks great, very natural. gah I can feel my wallet getting lighter..


----------



## Korms (Dec 18, 2006)

I tried a few samples and didn't think much of it to be honest.  The concealer seemed a bit pointless as it just caked in my fine lines and the foundation went cakey on my oily skin.  I suspect the people MM works best for are those with fairly flawless skin.  I am yet to see before and after pictures of _real people_ (not the women on the adverts!) with bad skin!  

The good thing about Lily Lolo is the cheap samples they sell, it means if you don't like it you haven't wasted a lot of money.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Im also thinking of trying lily lolo.I was just wondering how much the samples are in american dollars. Does anyone know? Im going to try porcelain and blondie. *


----------



## Saints (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cynpat2000* 

 
_*Im also thinking of trying lily lolo.I was just wondering how much the samples are in american dollars. Does anyone know? Im going to try porcelain and blondie. *_

 
It's around 2 dollars


----------



## jeannette (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought their eyeshadow sample in *Khaki Sparkle*, and it's gorgeous. I recommend trying it!

I also bought their foundation samples in *Cookie* and *Butterscotch*. I'm about an NC40/42 in MAC's Studio Fix. 

I found Cookie too light and Butterscoth far too yellow for me (this is surprising considering the amount of yellow I have in my complexion!).

Their sample prices are very reasonable though, so do give it a shot!


----------



## Padmita (Feb 21, 2007)

Lily Lolo is not bad, but I wasn't wowed by them either - the foundation doesn't have much coverage but is pretty fine and not cakey. I wish the blushes would come in little jars too because the baggies are so small that I have to pour some of the powder into a small bowl b/c my brush doesn't fit in the baggie. I also got some e/s but Green Tea practically doesn't show up on me. Golden Lilac and Pink Champagne look very pretty in the baggie but I haven't tried them yet...


----------



## Fizzymartini (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm having a few issues right now trying to find a Lily Lolo foundation match! Delivery is fast (I got my Sunday order on Tuesday, and my Wednesday order today - Thurs) but I keep ordering the samples and finding them not quite right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know the samples are fairly inexpensive, but it starts to stack up! I just ordered another 4 today: Blondie, Warm Peach, Porcelain and Fortune Cookie.

This is the 2nd powder mineral foundation I've tried (and it's only my second day of wearing it), so I haven't quite got the technique completely down, but so far I'm liking the way it goes on. Coverage is good. I actually prefer MAC's Mineralize Satinfinish (I *loved* the glow and the lightness, and NC25 is an EXACT match... and I didn't have to spend lots trying samples!!) but, sadly, it made me itch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone would like samples of In The Buff, Popcorn, Sahara or Warm Honey (all swiped just once: too dark for me!), let me know... I'll probably have anther 3 to add to this list by tomorrow when (hopefully) the rest of my samples will arrive (my shade's GOT to be in there somewhere!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Mixxi (Feb 22, 2007)

I have the foundation in Porceline (Yes, I'm super pale!) and it's nice but doesn't have amazing coverage. I wore it in Summer in the daytime when my skin was a bit better and it looked very very natural but gorgeous and feels like you're not wearing any makeup. It's just a shame that my skin requires more coverage in winter otherwise I'd wear it more often.


----------



## lynn2525 (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought their foundation samples in Sahara, Fortune Cookie and Popcorn. Fortune Cookie looks a bit too yellow (but bright luminous yellow) when I first put it on, but after a while it blends in with my skin nicely. I just ordered a full size of Fortune Cookie foundation the other day as I really liked it. It brightens up my face nicely and doesn't irritate my skin like other MMU I've tried. As for their blushes, I've tried Sweet Cheeks (too light), Cheeky Cheeky (very nice, but I already have too many peachy shades) and Rosy Apple (beautiful color and I ordered a full size of this too). I think I'll try their eyeshadows and Star Dust shimmer next. Oh, and their delivery service is super fast.


----------



## Leopardskinny (Feb 24, 2007)

I was thiking of trying their stuff, I have heard good things. I'm not sure which shade is me though. I have blue eyes, dark blonde hair and fair skin. I know I am cool- toned so I was thinking along the lines of 'candy cane'. thing is, most companies that do pink tones foundations actually are like BRIGHT pink! So I'm umming and ahhhing over whether to buy it! My only advice to you guys is DEFINATLEY order the samples. £12 is a pretty expensive mistake to make if it isn't your shade!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I tried a few samples and didn't think much of it to be honest.  The concealer seemed a bit pointless as it just caked in my fine lines and the foundation went cakey on my oily skin.  *I suspect the people MM works best for are those with fairly flawless skin.  I am yet to see before and after pictures of real people (not the women on the adverts!) with bad skin!  *

The good thing about Lily Lolo is the cheap samples they sell, it means if you don't like it you haven't wasted a lot of money._

 
I have pretty red skin around my nose area, under my lip - chin area, like really red.  broken capillaries you might call it?  and i have pretty rosy cheeks, and sometimes i break out, and when i break out, its not just one pimple, its like 10.  it works VERY well to cover my skin and my skin looks flawless.


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2007)

Haven't tried this brand, but I recommend Alima.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried my samples and have to say im impressed, its the only mineral foundation ive tried, and ive tried tons, that will stay the day on my oily skin. Im in love with it. I even ordered a fullsize and cant wait to get it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can wear either candy cane and blondie, I actually like candy cane better on me though, its the light cool shade and its not noticibly pink either which is great..


----------



## lynn2525 (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fizzymartini* 

 
_I'm having a few issues right now trying to find a Lily Lolo foundation match! Delivery is fast (I got my Sunday order on Tuesday, and my Wednesday order today - Thurs) but I keep ordering the samples and finding them not quite right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know the samples are fairly inexpensive, but it starts to stack up! I just ordered another 4 today: Blondie, Warm Peach, Porcelain and Fortune Cookie.

This is the 2nd powder mineral foundation I've tried (and it's only my second day of wearing it), so I haven't quite got the technique completely down, but so far I'm liking the way it goes on. Coverage is good. I actually prefer MAC's Mineralize Satinfinish (I *loved* the glow and the lightness, and NC25 is an EXACT match... and I didn't have to spend lots trying samples!!) but, sadly, it made me itch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If anyone would like samples of In The Buff, Popcorn, Sahara or Warm Honey (all swiped just once: too dark for me!), let me know... I'll probably have anther 3 to add to this list by tomorrow when (hopefully) the rest of my samples will arrive (my shade's GOT to be in there somewhere!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I'm also a MAC NC25 and Fortune Cookie works beautifully on my skin.


----------



## Ode to Joy (May 30, 2007)

are there more people who can tell about the coverage of their mf?
how long does the mf last on your skin without adding anything...?


----------



## Conner (May 31, 2007)

The coverage of their mf is quite good, i didn't need a concealer for red areas or spots. It also lasted the whole day (without silkpowder or anything else) and the colour i tried (porcelain) was perfekt.
But unfortunately it didn't look natural, it looked like a masque.


----------



## MaySum (May 31, 2007)

I've been using Lily Lolo foundation for quite a few months now and I love it - much better than any other MMU brand I have ever tried - though as Padmita stated, the coverage isnt fantastic, however I found that by mixing in two samples of concealer in with the foundation (and creating a huge mess in the process) it becomes perfect. 
This also allows me to mix my perfect colour, as Porcelain is just the tinest bit too light for me and the concealer darkens it slightly for me. Also, on the days I need even more coverage, I found spraying water (or fix + or whatever) over a layer of MU, letting that set and then reapplying allows you to build up the coverage without caking - this also makes it last longer.
I dont know why, but strangly this foundation doesnt apply to its optimum performance with a kabuki, I get better results with a latex sponge, and absolutely awazingly flawless results by using a normal foundation brush and sort of 'dabbing' it in.


----------



## magia (Aug 11, 2008)

I've tried Lily Lolo. Foundation isn't my favourite, IMO too creamy for oily skin and has too much coverage. Blushes are glittery or too matte. Eyeshadows are fine, nothing special. I like Smoky brown and Golden lilac.


----------



## seabird (Aug 11, 2008)

i used to use it when i used mmu, and it was by far the best brand. the eyeshadows are great too, i found that they were really pigmented and lasted a long time.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

yeh its really good i have their foundation, concealer and their mineral veil type of powder.  Its really cheap too


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 12, 2008)

What's a good shade for NW15-20? 

I want to order some samples. Also, around how much is US shipping?

Thanks girls/guys!


----------



## SibyllaSmith (Sep 7, 2008)

I love Lily Lolo! It's a great everyday foundation - light to medium layerable coverage, and it isn't cakey or heavy. What I particularly love about it is that it makes my skin look smoother somehow. I'm NC35 and Butterscotch is my Lily Lolo shade.


----------



## SAMAKOSEM (Oct 11, 2008)

I read this thread and every lady say somthing different about this foundation. 
now.. I don't know what to do.. order or not?


----------



## Fizzymartini (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, a year on, I'm still using it every day!

Why don't you buy some 99p sample pots, and see what you think for yourself? It's not mch to pay, and at least you can satisfy your curiosity!


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought loads of samples a few months ago and I love Candy Cane foundation, it's a perfect match for me. I like the coverage on me too.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 20, 2009)

Have ordered some samples.

Someone reccomended them to me, and to be fair, at 99p it would hardly be an expensive mistake if I don't like them.

What I loved was that their blushes were only 49p per sample. I just went for one of each because I have never found a blush that I love yet.

I am also trying the matte finishing powder. I found that the MAC finishing powder was a little sparkly for my liking, so I am hoping this matte one will be what I am looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have heard fantastic things about their brushes as well. Has anyone here tried them?

I am thinking about getting a MAC 182 and a 168 but if the Lily Lolo ones are good then I will probably go for them instead because they are cheaper


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Apr 21, 2009)

I just bought some of the foundation today.
I'm lucky enough to have this product stocked in a local beauty salon, I was actually quite shocked as our town is very small!
The lady colour matched me, and I was happy that the colour I'd be looking at on the site and thought I would match was indeed the colour she picked!
I've had a play with it at home with my 187 and I'm happy so far, of course having only had it for about 4 hours I can't give any decent review of the product!

@LisaOrestea
I was able to use a kabuki (sp?) brush from this line today while I was in the beauty salon. I've never used one before so can only go on this initial reaction, but it was lovely and soft, and made the foundation very easy to apply.
I also had a look at some of the other brushes, and they look very well made.
I hope this helps you a little.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuomeaSorceress* 

 
_I just bought some of the foundation today.
I'm lucky enough to have this product stocked in a local beauty salon, I was actually quite shocked as our town is very small!
The lady colour matched me, and I was happy that the colour I'd be looking at on the site and thought I would match was indeed the colour she picked!
I've had a play with it at home with my 187 and I'm happy so far, of course having only had it for about 4 hours I can't give any decent review of the product!

@LisaOrestea
I was able to use a kabuki (sp?) brush from this line today while I was in the beauty salon. I've never used one before so can only go on this initial reaction, but it was lovely and soft, and made the foundation very easy to apply.
I also had a look at some of the other brushes, and they look very well made.
I hope this helps you a little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thankyou for that, I think I will definatly pick one up (especially since they do a set for £34 with the kabuki, a full sized foundation and a full sized finishing powder! Bargin!)

I got my samples through today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I absolutely love the foundation (in the buff) and the finishing powder (flawless matte) so I am gonna get full sizes of both of those.

I didn't think much of the concealer. I have never really been a fan of powder concealers anyway so I didn't really expect to like it, but the coverage was pretty bad, barely looked like I had tried to put any on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used Doll Face Blush this morning. It is a really pretty colour but didn't really suit me at all. Not much colour but ALOT of sparkle. I can imagine it would look gorgeous on some people...just not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also bought "stardust" highligher (which for some reason I didnt try today :S must have forgotten) Rosebud blush and Real Rouge blush (which looks stunning in the packet, but just a little loud for daytime wear! Am really looking forward to trying it out though!)

Once I use the other products I will let people know what I think of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but so far, I wholeheartedly reccomend that people try the foundation and finishing powder..because I think they are lovely


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Apr 21, 2009)

Oooh! In the Buff is what I have too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so happy with the colour, I've never had such a great colour match before.

Do you have oily/combination skin?
I was thinking that the Flawless Matte might be helpful for my oily skin!


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuomeaSorceress* 

 
_Oooh! In the Buff is what I have too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm so happy with the colour, I've never had such a great colour match before.

Do you have oily/combination skin?
I was thinking that the Flawless Matte might be helpful for my oily skin!_

 
Yeah I do have quite oily skin.
Especially on chin for some reason :S

I have been shine free all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My only complaint was that the pots that the samples came in were so small that when I tried to get a brush in...loads of the product flew out 

But this obviously won't be a problem with the full size.

So yeah. It has lasted (with no retouching) from 9 - 6 pretty much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thats better than any other face product I have tried.


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Apr 21, 2009)

:O
Now that definitely sounds like the product for me!

Thanks for that.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 23, 2009)

I got my full sized foundation and finishing powder through today, along with the kabuki brush.

The little box they send it in is adorable! Its got a cute little ribbon on it!


----------



## silencemylips (Apr 24, 2009)

lily lolo is fantastic. I've just gone back to it & I don't do that with many foundations! It's weird, I just did a review/tut of it on my yt channel!


----------



## minnie_moo (May 10, 2009)

I just ordered a few samples, I can't wait to try them out! I'm currently using Maybelline mineral makeup so it will be interesting to see how Lily Lolo compares.


----------



## LisaOrestea (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minnie_moo* 

 
_I just ordered a few samples, I can't wait to try them out! I'm currently using Maybelline mineral makeup so it will be interesting to see how Lily Lolo compares._

 
I was using maybelline before.
I would NEVER go back after trying Lily Lolo


----------



## minnie_moo (May 12, 2009)

My samples arrived today, I'm not sure if the colours suit me though. I ordered Porcelain, Blondie & Candy Cane- Porcelain seems really pale, & the other two seem too dark. I compared them all to my Maybelline mineral makeup & that seems more orange in the pot but looks fine on my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need to try again in better light!

On the other hand, I also ordered one of the super kabukis & it's fab- lovely & soft!


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_I tried a few samples and didn't think much of it to be honest. The concealer seemed a bit pointless as it just caked in my fine lines and the foundation went cakey on my oily skin. I suspect the people MM works best for are those with fairly flawless skin. I am yet to see before and after pictures of real people (not the women on the adverts!) with bad skin! 

The good thing about Lily Lolo is the cheap samples they sell, it means if you don't like it you haven't wasted a lot of money._

 
I have terrible skin around my time of month and Lily Lolo is the only foundation/cover up combo that I've ever tried that pretty much makes me look flawless. Love the stuff!


----------



## gsbn (Aug 13, 2010)

I used to use the Blondie foundation in the pas and it was a perfect match. However, it dried my skin out so I had to stop using it. But I think it is a wonderful company, and I would definitely recommend trying it!

I loved their Cupcake blusher though!


----------

